# First stone arrow point kill!



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Well being a longtime traditional bowhunter I took the time and the step backwards and made myself a primitive osage selfbow being very pleased with the way it turned out and shot I was ready to try and take a deer with it. I contacted a friend Billy Berger and he knapped a few heads for me I hafted them to some shafts with sinew and pine pitch and was ready for the woods. I was very confident with the way I was shooting the bow and now all that was left was time in the deer woods. I had numerous opportunites nearly everytime out but they never felt "right" then one early morning I spotted a broken horn spike feeding my way down a privet hedge I immediately thought to myself if presented a good shot I was going to try and put the nice little deer in the freezer. As he continued my way I was already picking my spot on his chest and as if in slow motion and out of instinct the arrow hit the exact spot i was aiming at the deer jumped and ran approximately 40 to 45 yards through some heavy privet I did not hear him go down but was confident in the shot as long as the stone head did its job. As I climbed down from my stand I could not help but get that first time feeling through my body and after taken 74 deer with a longbow over the years I recognized the excitement again that I felt long ago. It did not take long to locate the spike I found the head end of the arrow and soon found the fletch end along a MASSIVE bloodtrail the arrow had entered high mid rib and exited in tight behind the off front leg insuring a excellent trail. After a moment and pictures and 47 calls to Bill Berger whom would not answer the phone I field dressed the prize. From a quote from a certain television figure " The Hard Way" I think not, it is "The Only Way". Many thanks Billy and by the way I really enjoyed the hunt last weekend!

I have also enclosed a short video describing the kill:





























Some Forensics WARNING GRAPHIC! Just to show the devastation of a primitive stone point to lungs and heart within the chest cavity


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

That is AWESOME! Well done, I'm impressed.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Man! you smoked him!

That is fricken COOL! Way to go buddy! I have always wanted to learn how to nap my own stone heads. You just lit a fire under my arse. Get busy making me that little 50# Osage selfbow. I'm comin' down next year with a badger skin quiver full of home made stone point arrows and we's gonna go stack up the whitetails! :twisted: 

BTW, is that cammo your wearing the new predator grey, or some fancy new mossy oak pattern? :wink:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Closeup of the stone head, and yes Tex we shall stack them up under a certain white oak tree that drops one inch acorns about the time you are coming down! And btw Realtree asked if they could sign that awesome new pattern I am wearing, freakin camo give me a break when are people going to realize it is a billion dollar industry preying on people who think they have to have the crap to kill a deer!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Way cool anaconda...way cool !!

But, where at is your traditional clothing?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Man! you smoked him!
> 
> That is fricken COOL! Way to go buddy! I have always wanted to learn how to nap my own stone heads. You just lit a fire under my arse. Get busy making me that little 50# Osage selfbow. I'm comin' down next year with a badger skin quiver full of home made stone point arrows and we's gonna go stack up the whitetails! :twisted:
> 
> BTW, is that cammo your wearing the new predator grey, or some fancy new mossy oak pattern? :wink:


You give up your precious snuffers.....that will be the day. A.P. now all you need is a hand stitched leather thong and your get-up will be complete. Nice kill!!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I thought about a loincloth (buckskin) but there are way to many freakin briars down here! might get snagged up a bit! :shock:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Another vote fer the loincloth! :wink: 

Outstanding work dude! And a great critter, with a great setup.


----------



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

Very Cool!


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Freaking awesome! Good Job!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Now that's way cool.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Now that's way cool. Could you tell us a little more about the equipment you used. Was the bow or arrow styled after any particular tribe or era in time?


I think he styled it after the bow used by Chief JW of the Black Tooth Tribe. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, great job man. Very cool.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

-/|\- -/|\- 

Congrats!!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats AP, that is VERY cool!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job that is awsome!!!!!! I really like traditional archery and some day I will be brave enough to make the plunge.

Mark


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Job


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty cool AP. I like all the camo crap (even though I can't afford most of it) but I do think its cool that you went and killed a deer in khaki's and a flannel shirt. Way to get it done!! I bet he'll be a tasty little bugger too.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

That is freakin awesome. Good job.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Normally this is where I would be a smart a$$ and make some crack about hand making EVERYTHING.... But that is too cool. AP, you are one of those people who have all of my respect. At the same time you make me feel like even more of an idiot with a bow


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

AWESOME! Maybe I could talk you into making me one of those stick flingers!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm gonna start by saying that it is WAY cool that you stepped back like that. I wish I could have the patience to try archery hunting, let alone going that far with it......

I especially like the usage of latex gloves while field dressing the animal. I believe this was extremely customary among many of the Native American tribes. Sorry man, just tryin' to be funny......


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Those only look like laytex. AP made those out of previous deer that he killed with a sling shot...


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

very nice!

i've been about 15 yards away from some does in orange! i'm one of those people in camo, but saying it can't hurt. NICE JOB!


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

That's an awesome way to take a big game animal! Congrats!

copple2


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome job, I am impressed!!! Back to basics, doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Now that is archery hunting, Sweet.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Very impressive!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Neat, really neat.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

One of the best posts I have seen in a long time. What an accomplishment. Someday I would like to do the same.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

that is extremely cool. I wonder if you would be interested in shooting the EPEK head and being a spokesperson for us.................................Oh sorry, I guess that would defeat the purpose. 

GREAT JOB!


----------



## HNT2LV (Sep 19, 2008)

Finally, something to put the Kibosh on the Bow and Broadhead debates. Speed doesn't kill and Lazer sharpened Broadheads are not required(though they do help for those of us without patience) this just proves that patience and shot placement are the key to a successful harvest. What an Accomplishment!! Very Impressive!! Next time someone asks on here "what braodhead or bow to use" all we all have to do is point to this thread and tell them don't worry about the Broadhead, the camo, the bow or any of that hogwash, just tell them be patient, use the equipment you can afford and be proficient at using that equipment.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow! That is just flat out cool!


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Very nice AP! It doesn't get any better'n that!

Rick


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the nice words, I sure there will be more to follow my buddy is spending time right now trying to perfect a stone head designed for really large game like elk, so maybe with a little luck and some good fortune I will be posting a success story with elk pics in the future!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Props to you Anaconda, for going back in time and learning to hunt the way primitive man used to. We forget (or refuse to believe) that each and every one of us is related to ancestors who hunted this way, not for sport but for their very survival. They brought down much bigger prey than deer with stone-tipped arrows and spears. I don't know where it is legal but I have always thought it would be cool to go REALLY primitive and hunt with an atlatl.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Bravo! Bravo! Wow, very impressive. I go out with a compound, mechanical release, a peep sight, multiple fiber optic pins, razor heads, carbon arrows, laser range finders and every other modern piece of equipment.

Tying your own flies to fly fish can't even compare to making your own bow and stone heads! Congrats again.


----------

